# stunted plant with yellow leaves



## farmer (Jun 20, 2006)

i am growing out doors, a few of my plants are much smaller, half the size of the others, and the lower leaves are yellow, or pail yellowish green. i water them daily or when the top soil is completely dry. they are about a month old now. 
does anyone know why they are smaller with discoloured leaves? 
will nutes that are ment for hydro plants work on mine too? 
are female or male plants generally bigger or smaller than eachother?

thanks


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 20, 2006)

Its all here.  Good luck.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1956


----------



## farmer (Jun 20, 2006)

thats a great link thanks


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like they need food.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 20, 2006)

I want food...


----------

